# Collection vs Smart Collection



## deronsizemore (Sep 26, 2010)

I recently began using Lightroom 3 and in looking through the interface, I see "Create Collection" and "Create Smart Collection." 

I've Googled to try to find out what the difference between these two things are, but I've not found much of anything. Seems that you can rate smart collections but can't in collections? Is that the main difference?

Currently, I've got my photos imported and I've got them all tagged appropriately. What's the next logical step for me? Creating Collections, smart collections, or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 26, 2010)

Rating is not the difference

Collections (I call them dumb collections) are like virtual folders and you add pictures by dragging and dropping them. Smart collections are generated by Lightroom based on criteria you set - such as pictures with keywords containing "cat", capture date this year. Or another might be 4 stars or more and country is Germany. So when you tag and rate new images, they are automatically in smart collections with appropriate criteria .

Next step? Build them as you need them.

John


----------



## deronsizemore (Sep 26, 2010)

[quote author=johnbeardy link=topic=1116'.msg75'5'#msg75'5' date=1285528283]
Rating is not the difference

Collections (I call them dumb collections) are like virtual folders and you add pictures by dragging and dropping them. Smart collections are generated by Lightroom based on criteria you set - such as pictures with keywords containing "cat", capture date this year. Or another might be 4 stars or more and country is Germany. So when you tag and rate new images, they are automatically in smart collections with appropriate criteria .

Next step? Build them as you need them.

John
[/quote]

Makes sense now, John. Thanks!


----------

